# Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.2 Processor



## mcv30 (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is the link:

Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.2 Signal Processor Bluetooth - eBay (item 260571445740 end time Mar-23-10 20:40:39 PDT)


If this violates DIYMA policy, mods please feel free to delete the thread since I'm not familiar with the new eBay postings for this forum.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Just so you know this violates the policies within DIYMA for you.


----------



## mcv30 (Mar 20, 2009)

May I ask what is the policy for this thread? That way I can remove the listing if necessary.


----------



## ellocojorge (Sep 30, 2009)

i wish i could afford that. ive been eying those things for some time.


----------



## mcv30 (Mar 20, 2009)

eBay auction has ended and shipped the item to the new owner... 
Mod. please close/delete this thread.


----------

